# 40 acres in N/E Oklahoma, $40,000.



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have this property for sale, in Cherokee county, OK. It's a good flat 40 acres, with electric and a well, plus it has two ponds on it. BUT, it's up on top of a steep hill, you must have 4 wheel drive to get up there. It has deer, turkey and sadly, some hogs. The timber is pine and lots of oak, with 3 or 4 acres cleared. If you are looking to build a prepper hideaway or just really good hunting property, give me a call and I'll tell you all about it.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

You had me at "hogs"! :bouncy: seriously though, wish I could afford it. Sounds like a nice piece of property. I hog hunt with catahoula dogs from time to time.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

It is a nice place, very quiet, and so secluded, It had a nice cabin on it, till the folks buying it, burned it down, so now it doesn't have the value it had then, but it would be a great place to build. If you hit the lottery, give me a holler,


----------



## Shadohart (Aug 30, 2013)

Lol hogs being there is a bonus, not sad. Catch em and you have a built in start on livestock. 

That's in our price range but one of the only states my husband is serious about not moving to!!


----------



## dicksons7 (Jul 31, 2013)

Is there water (outside of the ponds)?
Pictures?
Is it on the reservation?


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

there is a well, has plenty of water, but is deep, meaning around here that it has the sulphur smell to it, I have the same thing where I live and use a water filtration system. I haven't taken any pictures of it for awhile, but I'll try to get over there and take some. No, it's not on Indian land, I have a clear title and deed to the property.


----------

